# Omega/Moxley III - Exploding Barbwire Death Match at Revolution



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Disappointed that PAC won't be added for the Triple Threat but it looks like that black hole of disappointment was filled with what could be an absolutely EPIC ending to the Moxley/Omega feud. I am assuming that this will write Moxley off of TV for a while.

Has this match happened before in wrestling or is this a new creation?

So Revolution so far is:

Moxley vs Omega III - Exploding Barbwire Death Match - AEW World Title
Sting & Darby Allin vs Brian Cage & Ricky Starks - Street Fight
Jericho & MJF vs Young Bucks AEW Tag Titles 
Hikaru Shida vs Britt Baker AEW Women's Title (it's a given at this point)
Hangman Page vs Matt Hardy
Face of the Revolution Ladder Match - Cody vs Scorpio Sky vs Pentagon vs ??? vs ??? vs ???

Great card so far. Add PAC to the ladder match and do another match between Kingston and Archer to fill it out.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Ordered the PPV on that alone. Lol


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

That´s just dumb. If they had a series of regular wrestling matches something like that could be a cool blowoff, but every match in their feud has been some hardcore garbage match, so a lot of excitement is already gone

To answer the OP; no, it´s not a new creation -this is from 93 I think?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm intrigued with how this goes and whether it's cinematic or not. Wonder how far they'll actually go with it. So good on them for pulling an unpredictable stipulation out. Also makes Kenny look confident as hell that he's willing to fight Moxley at his own game now that he got his win in a straight up wrestling match. I have nothing bad to say until the match as far as the stipulation goes.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

yeahright2 said:


> That´s just dumb. If they had a series of regular wrestling matches something like that could be a cool blowoff, but every match in their feud has been some hardcore garbage match, so a lot of excitement is already gone


Their 2nd 1v1 match at Winter is Coming was a regular match.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> That´s just dumb. If they had a series of regular wrestling matches something like that could be a cool blowoff, but every match in their feud has been some hardcore garbage match, so a lot of excitement is already gone


They only did an hardcore match 1 time


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Their 2nd 1v1 match at Winter is Coming was a regular match.


That´s 1 out of what? 3? or 4? I can´t remember. A regular match should be the rule, not the exception


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> They only did an hardcore match 1 time


The tag match last week was also a hardcore


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

yeahright2 said:


> but every match in their feud has been some hardcore garbage match, so a lot of excitement is already gone


Their last title match literally wasn't hardcore at all.

AEW should get Onita involved and have Moxley go 'training' with him, then Onita seconds him to the ring. Onita is the biggest Death Match legend in history and still wrestles the odd match today after retiring 500 times.

What was interesting tonight is Dory Jr. being at ringside. Terry Funk was one of Onita's greatest rivals and did lots of these explosion matches in Japan. I wonder if it was a coincidence.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

yeahright2 said:


> That´s 1 out of what? 3? or 4? I can´t remember. A regular match should be the rule, not the exception


This is their 3rd 1v1 match so 1 regular match, 2 hardcore ones.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> The tag match last week was also a hardcore


No it wasn't


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362237549385711619


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> No it wasn't


He's talking about Omega/Kenta vs Moxley/Archer


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> No it wasn't


A nodq falls count anywhere, where the finish involves a barbed wire baseball bat? 
If you don´t count that as hardcore, then I don´t know what to tell you..


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Prosper said:


> He's talking about Omega/Kenta vs Moxley/Archer


wasnt´t that last week? Everything seems to flow together..


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

yeahright2 said:


> A nodq falls count anywhere, where the finish involves a barbed wire baseball bat?
> If you don´t count that as hardcore, then I don´t know what to tell you..


For me it's not an hardcore match.

An hardcore match is what they did during their first match (and that was very soft)


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

yeahright2 said:


> wasnt´t that last week? Everything seems to flow together..


Yeah last week, that was tame compared to what we will see at Revolution though, there's gonna be blood everywhere I cant wait


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Hears the match..have flashbacks of those old Japanese death matches


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mox dreams of Japanese matches, and at Revolution...he gets to witness first hand what a legend of Japan does in the ring.

This is so fucking epic. Those two guys wrestle like a couple of best friends in the back, totally teeing off on each other every damn time.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362237549385711619


Holy fuck! Hopefully Itoh-san swings a barbwire bat when she defends the AEW womens championship in an unsanctioned match!

Anyway, this Omega/Mox match sounds stupid in the best way LOL


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

rbl85 said:


> For me it's not an hardcore match.
> 
> An hardcore match is what they did during their first match (and that was very soft)


For me a hardcore match is any match that involves weapons -Not a random chairshot or cheapshot with a foreign object or things like that
But as soon as they say nodq, and they involve weaponry or backstage brawling, it´s a hardcore match and not a regular wrestling match.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I'm intrigued with how this goes and whether it's cinematic or not. Wonder how far they'll actually go with it. So good on them for pulling an unpredictable stipulation out. Also makes Kenny look confident as hell that he's willing to fight Moxley at his own game now that he got his win in a straight up wrestling match. I have nothing bad to say until the match as far as the stipulation goes.


I love to see that from heels, show that you will fight anyone and prove that you're the best even though sometimes you cheat. I like to see dynamic stuff from characters. Kenny challenging Mox to his own type of match was awesome.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Talk about shooting your load at the wrong time. A two week build to what might be the most extreme match in the United States in decades if not ever. If they actually go full FMW, or even of they can legally, but who knows this is Florida after all. And all this in front of 12 people. Holy shit is this an epic mistake.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> Talk about shooting your load at the wrong time. A two week build to what might be the most extreme match in the United States in decades if not ever. If they actually go full FMW, or even of they can legally, but who knows this is Florida after all. And all this in front of 12 people. Holy shit is this an epic mistake.


Because you know when the full crowds will be back?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Their 2nd 1v1 match at Winter is Coming was a regular match.


No no no, see what you dont understand Prosper is that it was a Moxley match, and they went outside for a few minutes so that automatically means it was a garbage death match to people that have an agenda and pretend that every Moxley match is some garbage match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> Because you know when the full crowds will be back?


Pretty safe to assume they won’t be selling tickets to 10,000 in the next 2 weeks time, Bub. Hah


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Talk about shooting your load at the wrong time. A two week build to what might be the most extreme match in the United States in decades if not ever. If they actually go full FMW, or even of they can legally, but who knows this is Florida after all. And all this in front of 12 people. Holy shit is this an epic mistake.


They've been feuding since early December...

Just because they announced the match 2 weeks out doesn't negate all the build that has happened since Winter is Coming.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> No no no, see what you dont understand Prosper is that it was a Moxley match, and they went outside for a few minutes so that automatically means it was a garbage death match to people that have an agenda and pretend that every Moxley match is some garbage match.


I mean, his matches are all garbage matches that result in plunder. Show me one wrestler in WCW or WWE during the MNW that spent as much time on the outside as him.

And I have grown to love Moxley. He’s a helluva cat to have around a locker room as he is always super protective of his opponent and willing to lay it all out for them and put them over. A superstar is genuinely “just one of the boys”.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I love to see that from heels, show that you will fight anyone and prove that you're the best even though sometimes you cheat. I like to see dynamic stuff from characters. Kenny challenging Mox to his own type of match was awesome.


Yeah it was nice to show off his arrogance, but also delusion by pretending his recent beatings of Moxley were all fair. They hit that segment out the park.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> I mean, his matches are all garbage matches that result in plunder. Show me one wrestler in WCW or WWE during the MNW that spent as much time on the outside as him.


Steve Austin.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Because you know when the full crowds will be back?


Vince is about to have 25,000 at WM.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

bdon said:


> I mean, his matches are all garbage matches that result in plunder. Show me one wrestler in WCW or WWE during the MNW that spent as much time on the outside as him.


Triple H, The Rock, Steve Austin, Mankind


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Holy fuck! Hopefully Itoh-san swings a barbwire bat when she defends the AEW womens championship in an unsanctioned match!
> 
> Anyway, this Omega/Mox match sounds stupid in the best way LOL


Theres a gif of Maki swinging the bat at one of guys and it explodes but I can't find the gif now


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geeee said:


> Triple H, The Rock, Steve Austin, Mankind


Not on the regular.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Zero interest is such a match. I was hoping for a cage match if it's the blow off, or Mox vs Kenny vs PAC.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

This fucking company man (i wonder when the bed of nails, exploding barbed wire cage matches, piranha death matches and spider net death matches will happen now)

indyriffic bullshit


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

bdon said:


> I mean, his matches are all garbage matches that result in plunder. Show me one wrestler in WCW or WWE during the MNW that spent as much time on the outside as him.


Foley? He was always brawling backstage and in the crowd.

Every time people say Moxley only does garbage matches, I remind them of the Brian Cage match in AEW which was built around Moxley tearing up his arm. The MJF match wasn't garbage wrestling either.

And his match against Dickinson at Bloodsport was nearly all grappling and strikes in the ring. Moxley likes doing shoot-ish style matches. So he does have several strings to his bow, but people like the brawling matches, there were a ton of them during the Attitude Era. Mankind vs. Rock in an I Quit match went all over the place and ended on the rampway.



the_hound said:


> This fucking company man (i wonder when the bed of nails, exploding barbed wire cage matches, piranha death matches and spider net death matches will happen now)
> 
> indyriffic bullshit


New Japan Pro-Wrestling, the most sports-based pro wrestling group in the world, has had multiple explosion matches in the past. Onita vs. Chono, Onita vs. Choshu, Onita vs. Muta.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

the_hound said:


> This fucking company man (i wonder when the bed of nails, exploding barbed wire cage matches, piranha death matches and spider net death matches will happen now)
> 
> indyriffic bullshit


Omega and Moxley did the spider net already in their unsanctioned match


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362243848987021313

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362246623024218115


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

3venflow said:


> Foley? He was always brawling backstage and in the crowd.
> 
> Every time people say Moxley only does garbage matches, I remind them of the Brian Cage match in AEW which was built around Moxley tearing up his arm. The MJF match wasn't garbage wrestling either.
> 
> ...



Yea, but his match with Cage had them go outside for a minute so Cage could suplex him on the guardrail, so thats instantly a garbage hardcore match to people.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Klitschko said:


> No no no, see what you dont understand Prosper is that it was a Moxley match, and they went outside for a few minutes so that automatically means it was a garbage death match to people that have an agenda and pretend that every Moxley match is some garbage match.


What you and others apparently never understood is that there´s a reason wrestling has a ring. 
It´s okay to go outside once in a while and brawl. Austin did it all the time. But Moxley is no Austin, and he doesn´t have to go outside every match.


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=433739404671875



Here we go. Found it


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> What you and others apparently never understood is that there´s a reason wrestling has a ring.
> It´s okay to go outside once in a while and brawl. Austin did it all the time. But Moxley is no Austin, and he doesn´t have to go outside every match.


Yea but EVERY single wrestler in the company goes to the outside. Kenny Omega goes to the outside every single match with his over the top rope dives and brawls a bit. Doesn't make his matches some hardcore no dq fights.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The match is... intriguing to say the least. I don't really know what to expect because I've never watched those types of matches they had in Japan. If anything, the exploding part I think is more of a gimmick than anything. 

The Moxley stuff is funny though, since I know guys like Foley and Minoru Suzuki ended up brawling outside the ring all the time yet everybody didn't seem to have much issue with them doing it. Mox is a great wrestler, look at matches he had just in AEW with guys like Cage, Darby, MJF, Jericho, and the last Omega match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

When Onita invaded New Japan and they did barbed wire matches... this is heel heat, ladies and gents.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> Every time people say Moxley only does garbage matches, I remind them of the Brian Cage match in AEW which was built around Moxley tearing up his arm. The MJF match wasn't garbage wrestling either.


You mean the match that saw them involving guard rails as weapons?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

bdon said:


> you mean the match that saw them involving guard rails as weapons?


That is a very weak definition of hardcore. Most WWE main events involve the ringside table, steel steps and chair, so are they all hardcore? Hardcore for me is when props and weapons are the dominant feature of the match, not when they are used sparingly.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

3venflow said:


> That is a very weak definition of hardcore. Most WWE main events involve the ringside table, steel steps and chair, so are they all hardcore? Hardcore for me is when props and weapons are the dominant feature of the match, not when they are used sparingly.


Also an hardcore match need blood and not just the typical bleeding from the head.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

3venflow said:


> That is a very weak definition of hardcore. Most WWE main events involve the ringside table, steel steps and chair, so are they all hardcore? Hardcore for me is when props and weapons are the dominant feature of the match, not when they are used sparingly.


You mean...like the matches Moxley wrestles?

Is that how WWE matches go? No wonder I choose to not watch that garbage.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I wanna like it but this feud has bored me to death that I can't get invested in this.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Damn, I just realized that Kenny Omega is a hardcore wrestler too. Had that no dq match with Nutella, had that series of garbage death matches with Moxley, went outside the ring when he did a dive on top of Page to the outside at Full Gear, and constantly goes outside when he does his dives. Had that garbage stadium stampede match. Jumped on Jericho who was under a table at DON2019. Such a hardcore match wrestler he is.


----------



## alex0816 (Jul 27, 2011)

bro this shit gonna be wild

revolution gonna be wild


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

bdon said:


> You mean...like the matches Moxley wrestles?
> 
> Is that how WWE matches go? No wonder I choose to not watch that garbage.







I mean, you'll find the majority of promotions in the world have this element of going out the ring, smashing wrestlers into guardrails and against the table and such. If you want absolute purity, then watch the All Japan main events from the 90s involving Misawa, Kawada, Kobashi and Taue. Or a shoot-style promotion like UWF-I. Or more modern, ROH's Pure Rules matches which allow no props and you can only have three rope breaks, etc.

Using chairs, chains, brass knuckles and such is a staple of U.S. pro wrestling going back to the 80s... maybe earlier. I don't consider basic weapon use to be 'hardcore wrestling', it's hardcore when the entire match is built around trash cans, chairs, barbed wire and what not.

For me, this is an actual Moxley hardcore match, not him using brawling tactics and the odd guard rail or chairshot like most American main eventers of the last 20-30 years.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Damn, I just realized that Kenny Omega is a hardcore wrestler too. Had that no dq match with Nutella, had that series of garbage death matches with Moxley, went outside the ring when he did a dive on top of Page to the outside at Full Gear, and constantly goes outside when he does his dives. Had that garbage stadium stampede match. Jumped on Jericho who was under a table at DON2019. Such a hardcore match wrestler he is.


Awww. A WWE fan is in their feels.

Cute.

Isn’t this where you bring up Roman Reigns?


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

3venflow said:


> . If you want absolute purity, then watch the All Japan main events from the 90s involving Misawa, Kawada, Kobashi and Taue


Dude, quite bunch of those matches had sequences and spots on the ringside or suplexes on the apron. Hell, 4 pillars era is when Stan Hansen. (who already was pretty out of the ring happy) started to add the suicide dive to his moveset.

If you want no outside the ring shenanigans in AJPW, then you'd have to go to the early mid 70s with classic NWA styled matches involving Dory, Baba or Tsuruta that tended to avoid outside the ring shenanigans, and all of that started to become rarer the moment Terry Funk becomes mega popular in the late 70s and names like Abdullah, Shiek and Bruiser Brody start to become staples of the tag scene.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

bdon said:


> Awww. A WWE fan is in their feels.
> 
> Cute.
> 
> Isn’t this where you bring up Roman Reigns?


Well Roman Reigns is much better then Kenny Omega currently, but I dont quite know what your point is?

Let me ask you a question though. Does it hurt knowing that no matter what, Cody will never let him overtake him as the real FOTC and that the highlight of Kenny's career will always be getting mistakenly called a WWE champion by an old Jim Ross?


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

I was thinking they were building to a triple threat or even a fatal fourway with Mox, Pac and Archer, but this is fine. I'd have preferred a standard match or maybe even a 2/3 Falls one, but screw it, if they wanna make Kenny and Jon kill each other on PPV, I've officially ordered it, lol.

This is definitely not going to be for the people who acted all "offended" at Mox and Omega's Lights Out match in 2019. They know what this is gonna be, so they can shut the fuck up on Twitter after the fact. (they won't, but still)


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

More interested in this show than WrestleMania.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DaSlacker said:


> More interested in this show than WrestleMania.


Is Mania in front of a ton of fans? Maybe it'll be a decent show then.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

This is only acceptable if they have HEAVY involvement from Terry funk and onita and Foley. This is literally the one time Tony khan writing matches is an absolute no go.

Matches like these are very fucking delicate. Those 3 are the only ones capable of booking a match like this and making it work


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> This is only acceptable if they have HEAVY involvement from Terry funk and onita and Foley. This is literally the one time Tony khan writing matches is an absolute no go.
> 
> Matches like these are very fucking delicate. Those 3 are the only ones capable of booking a match like this and making it work


How does this match work, do they usually end once shit starts exploding. Or do folk tend to catch a couple explosions before the end of the match?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362237075249123328
Tony "Forbidden Door" Khan strikes again


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> This is only acceptable if they have HEAVY involvement from Terry funk and onita and Foley. This is literally the one time Tony khan writing matches is an absolute no go.
> 
> Matches like these are very fucking delicate. Those 3 are the only ones capable of booking a match like this and making it work


Come on, TK has a couple years of TEW under his belt and a major case of ADHD. What could go wrong?

Excalibur: "We have to cut away from this main event to bring you Brandi Rhodes' latest sonogram! Is that a...TUPE SUICIDA into the side of the uterus!"


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> How does this match work, do they usually end once shit starts exploding. Or do folk tend to catch a couple explosions before the end of the match?


Depends how hardcore they go. It could be like FMW where you can have two sides of the ring open and two with barbed wire for ropes. Attached to that barbed wire would be "electricity" that when you hit it would go off in a small explosive. outside the open sides of the ring, you could have boards with barbed wire, broken glass, everything you can think of. Could be wired to small charges as well. Usually there is a timer for the main stuff to go off. Once that happens you probably hurry up and use it to your advantage in the chaos for someone to win.

Watch some FMW from the 90's to prepare yourself. Again, I am not going to believe they are really going to pull off one of these with all the bells and whistles until I see it. The insurance bill is going to be fun.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> Depends how hardcore they go. It could be like FMW where you can have two sides of the ring open and two with barbed wire for ropes. Attached to that barbed wire would be "electricity" that when you hit it would go off in a small explosive. outside the open sides of the ring, you could have boards with barbed wire, broken glass, everything you can think of. Could be wired to small charges as well. Usually there is a timer for the main stuff to go off. Once that happens you probably hurry up and use it to your advantage in the chaos for someone to win.
> 
> Watch some FMW from the 90's to prepare yourself. Again, I am not going to believe they are really going to pull off one of these with all the bells and whistles until I see it. The insurance bill is going to be fun.


That sounds like death. Yeah they're writing Mox off TV.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Depends how hardcore they go. It could be like FMW where you can have two sides of the ring open and two with barbed wire for ropes. Attached to that barbed wire would be "electricity" that when you hit it would go off in a small explosive. outside the open sides of the ring, you could have boards with barbed wire, broken glass, everything you can think of. Could be wired to small charges as well. Usually there is a timer for the main stuff to go off. Once that happens you probably hurry up and use it to your advantage in the chaos for someone to win.
> 
> Watch some FMW from the 90's to prepare yourself. Again, I am not going to believe they are really going to pull off one of these with all the bells and whistles until I see it. The insurance bill is going to be fun.


That's a lot going on. I've tried watching FMW but the quality was trash and I can't do Japanese commentary. Maybe after a couple drinks this weekend I'll check it out


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> That sounds like death. Yeah they're writing Mox off TV.





RapShepard said:


> That's a lot going on. I've tried watching FMW but the quality was trash and I can't do Japanese commentary. Maybe after a couple drinks this weekend I'll check it out


If you want to see the one that sticks out most to me, watch the FMW 7th anniversary show. Foley is in a match. There is a famous picture of him with a giant trophy for King of the Death Match. He did not initially win it here but he defended it or something here if I remember right. There is a crazy women's match with Combat Toyoda, and the main event has Terry Funk in it somehow not dying. I had this DVD back then and honestly do not remember if it had English commentary but this is the original with Japanese.

If you JUST want to see the grand finale, go to around 2:16:00


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Revolution looks dog shit

If this is anything like there gimmick lights out match which it probably will be hard pass.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> How does this match work, do they usually end once shit starts exploding. Or do folk tend to catch a couple explosions before the end of the match?


Yeah essentially what sheds said. Mick and Terry both competed in it. I believe Foley got fucked up good.

@Two Sheds given its 2021 and there's sport regulations and stuff now i do not think we will have something as bat shit in the 90s and it will be a lot safer. But there's a very fine line with this stipulation so I absolutely think that those 3 should be involved


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

So Mox main events another ppv in something other than a regular match. At least they know he sucks.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Yeah essentially what sheds said. **** and Terry both competed in it. I believe Foley got fucked up good.
> 
> @Two Sheds given its 2021 and there's sport regulations and stuff now i do not think we will have something as bat shit in the 90s and it will be a lot safer. But there's a very fine line with this stipulation so I absolutely think that those 3 should be involved


It is going to be interesting to say the least. I keep thinking...nah they could not really do anything close to FMW, but then I also think...this is Florida we are talking about here. If something bad did happen though, the publicity would be killer. We already saw Matt Hardy continue after being knocked out. A lot of people will be holding their breath. Imagine Foley as the ref though...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Well Roman Reigns is much better then Kenny Omega currently, but I dont quite know what your point is?
> 
> Let me ask you a question though. Does it hurt knowing that no matter what, Cody will never let him overtake him as the real FOTC and that the highlight of Kenny's career will always be getting mistakenly called a WWE champion by an old Jim Ross?


That you think something like that bothers me is fucking hilarious. Hah

Difference between you and I is I don’t give a fuck what anyone’s opinion is about “my guy”. I admit to liking and respecting Mox for being “one of the boys”, complain about his style, and here your ass is crying and trying to talk smack about Omega like that’s going to bother me.

How old are you? If you want to believe your dad can beat up my dad, that’s cool, man. Feel free, bro. Lol


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Looking forward to these two marks killing each other for no apparent reason.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wtf is a exploding barbed wire death match.. Sounds amazing. Looking forward to it. Mox vs Omega has to be the best AEW rivalry by far. 

These two are at the top of their game in the peak years of their careers like arch enemies in a neverending war putting on great matches and a believable feud where it can go either ways at anytime and nobody would complain.

Noticed how Kenny Omega was doing the whole Homelander fake hero stuff at the daycare. While Mox is very similar to Billy Butcher.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Exploding barbed wire? Sounds like Cornette is gonna have fun with that one.


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

Sounds awful. And with the bland Omega going to walk away with the belt again, I'll give this a miss.

They need to get the title off Omega. Having him and The Young Bucks as champions is a joke. Why are they trying to ruin their company already?


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Gotta give them credit for running headlong into 1994


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am so amped for this ppv.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Such a fucking stupid gimmick. Also, are they ripping off Money in the Bank?


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Perfect match type I'd say. My favourite match in AEW so far was their Unsanctioned fight. Moxley is at his best in hardcore matches and Kenny does well in them also so the ultimate hardcore, death match is perfect for the blowoff to end their feud.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Certainly one thing I thought I'd never see again in a major promotion. Looking forward to this, I hope they don't tone it down and go all out with it. Wrestling can be so fun and exciting when it's not trying to appeal to kids and soccer moms.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Disappointed that PAC won't be added for the Triple Threat but it looks like that black hole of disappointment was filled with what could be an absolutely EPIC ending to the Moxley/Omega feud. I am assuming that this will write Moxley off of TV for a while.
> 
> Has this match happened before in wrestling or is this a new creation?
> 
> ...


I don't know why y'all keep pimping PAC, dude is the definition of boring


----------



## Kroem (Feb 15, 2021)

I think this will be probably be good, we can quite accurately criticise Mox all day about turning all his matches into hardcore matches with no actual wrestling in them. 
However, when he's booked into a hardcore match, and that's what you are expecting, he puts on a good performance and I'm sure this will be quite a spectacle!


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I'm torn on the idea myself.

I mean don't get me wrong, I know Mox and Omega probably have a bunch of ideas flowing through their heads right now and they're going to make this match the best version of itself. It's just that for years, Moxley (or Ambrose) vs. Omega was always my dream match when both men were in different companies. Now they're in the same company and I really just wanted them to have great wrestling matches. And now 2 out of their 3 matches are going to be these hardcore matches. Which is still good, but I wish we could see more pure wrestling from the 2. I would have been down for like 2/3 Falls or an Ironman match personally.

But, this match feels like an excuse for Mox to have one more big bloody match before taking time off to become a dad, so I get it. I'm very intrigued to see what they pull out here.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I think it's logical for Omega to choose that type of match knowing his character.

Omega wants to show that he's the best in the world and of course that he's a better wrestler than Moxley. Omega have beaten Mox in a regular match and now he wants to show him that even in a hardcore match (speciality of Mox) he can beat Moxley.


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

Hopefully JR is on it during the commentary, some of his best matches in the WWF was when he was doing street fights and Hell in the Cells.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

I am disappointed that what was initially the most hotly anticipated feud and match up just over a year ago has now twice skipped over having a regular match to create a proper platform for an epic trilogy and instead given us two lazy booked and played out hardcore matches.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Dizzie said:


> I am disappointed that what was initially the most hotly anticipated feud and match up just over a year ago has now twice skipped over having a regular match to create a proper platform for an epic trilogy and instead given us two lazy booked and played out hardcore matches.


A no rope barbed wire match is hardly lazy. This match will take a lot of planning and they probably had to get some sort of permission from the state they're in. ECW tried and failed to do one for years. Mox and Kenny had a pretty straight-up wrestling match at Winter is Coming and will no doubt revisit their feud down the line when Moxley is back.


----------



## Buster Baxter (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm really interested in seeing how the hell they pull this off. Don't really get why people are crying about it not being a straight up wrestling match, they just had one in December. Both of their matches were great and from a technicality standpoint Moxley doesn't have a win over Omega because AEW didn't sanction that match. That's something you can use as a plot device in the future.

AEW has done a great job at protecting the Moxley Vs Omega match. They have only wrestled twice and this is a bit of a blow off for the moment, but I'm sure their paths will cross again down the line.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

MoxAsylum said:


> I don't know why y'all keep pimping PAC, dude is the definition of boring


He's actually probably one of my favorites if not my favorites in AEW. II think he's perfect for a "king of cruiserweights" type role. I know AEW doesn't have a smaller division but still.


I just feel like they book him like shit. He shouldn't talk, should just show up by himself, minues the Lucha Bros and wreck havock.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

3venflow said:


> *ECW tried and failed to do one for years*.


did they now hmmm
funk and sabu in 97, sandman and raven in 96, sandman and cactus jack in 95, dory and terry vs rocco rock and johnny grunge in 94 just to name a few.

so yeah they really failed to do one.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


>


Yeah that was from the FMW 7th Anniversary show (The one I posted the video for earlier). That was a crazy match, but that was not even the best bump from that match haha.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

would make a great cinematic match


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

the_flock said:


> did they now hmmm
> funk and sabu in 97, sandman and raven in 96, sandman and cactus jack in 95, dory and terry vs rocco rock and johnny grunge in 94 just to name a few.
> 
> so yeah they really failed to do one


Yes, they did fail to do an EXPLODING barbed wire match. Everyone and their mother has used barbed wire in pro wrestling, explosives on the other hand...


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

The Wood said:


> Such a fucking stupid gimmick. Also, are they ripping off Money in the Bank?


WTF, you are such a WWE mark. Every ladder match needs to be a MITB?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> I don't know why y'all keep pimping PAC, dude is the definition of boring


PAC is the man bruh you trippin, his squash match against Nemeth alone was great he's anything but boring. He's got awesome offense and an incredible double finisher. His promos are always fire. 

If PAC is boring, who's entertaining?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> would make a great cinematic match


lol i can just see dave meltzer sweating buckets not being able to rate the match................*haha*


----------



## HugoCortez (Mar 7, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Yeah that was from the FMW 7th Anniversary show (The one I posted the video for earlier). That was a crazy match, but that was not even the best bump from that match haha.


Yeah, the key to making the match work is to have more to it than fireracking irish whips, otherwise, it becomes just a bunch of impressive rish whips like most of the explosive barbed wire matches they do over there between old legends.


But knowing how they went with the unsanctioned match back in late 2019, expect tons of stalling and the cameraperson doing a ton of unnecassary close shots of the wires while Omega pops up mind shot and points to the ropes while smiling like a goof to the camera, like saying "hey, see what we gonna do? see, see? we hardcore"


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

It won't be a cinematic match, 0% chance. It's the main event of a PPV and there will be a paying audience. I'm thinking they may have to push the ringside barriers/seats back a little bit as the explosions can cause a fair bit of smoke.

I used to be a huge FMW mark so have seen tons of explosion matches. Onita is one of the most charismatic performers I've ever seen in wrestling and even though he wasn't a great worker, he was an incredible performer. Hayabusa was also great at them and Megumi Kudo remains my favourite women's wrestler of all time (she's in the gifs above).

What Kenny and Mox will do I think is not even touch the barbed wire for at least 10 minutes. There'll be a lot of teases, near misses, before one of them (90% chance Moxley) is sent into the exploding barbed wire. 2-3 more barbed wire moments will follow after, one of them leading to the finish (OWA on to a barbed wire filled chair?). What made the FMW matches special was the drama in the matches. This is what set them apart from the BJW and IWA Japan matches of the same era, which were just complete complete blood and guts and not very good (including the overrated King of the Death Match show from IWA).

This match will be laid out to be very dramatic building up to the first explosion spot. Then it'll get super violent and should be a great match. The visual of the no rope barbed wire should be amazing, as well as the explosions as this is very novel for America outside of niche indies.

Given the time it'll take to set up the ring for this, my guess is they may run the Sting/Darby vs. Team Taz match before it if that is pre-taped/cinematic style in the streets.


----------



## Mr Charismatic (Oct 28, 2019)

I would rather watch Okada vs Omega again compared to Omega vs Moxley


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

Prosper said:


> PAC is the man bruh you trippin, his squash match against Nemeth alone was great he's anything but boring. He's got awesome offense and an incredible double finisher. His promos are always fire.
> 
> If PAC is boring, who's entertaining?


I've never liked Pac, he was boring in the WWE, he's boring now.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

3venflow said:


> It won't be a cinematic match, 0% chance. It's the main event of a PPV and there will be a paying audience. I'm thinking they may have to push the ringside barriers/seats back a little bit as the explosions can cause a fair bit of smoke.
> 
> I used to be a huge FMW mark so have seen tons of explosion matches. Onita is one of the most charismatic performers I've ever seen in wrestling and even though he wasn't a great worker, he was an incredible performer. Hayabusa was also great at them and Megumi Kudo remains my favourite women's wrestler of all time (she's in the gifs above).
> 
> ...


Really looking forward to this.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm not really sure what to expect...it'll definitely be something although I don't think the stipulation is warranted.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr Charismatic said:


> I would rather be more interested in Okada vs Omega compared to Omega vs Moxley


Oh, it’s going to happen...on American soil.


----------



## Wrassle (Dec 1, 2020)

Death Matches are bad Mm’Kay


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The idea of two guys legit beating the shit out of each other in a match is a guilty pleasure of mine but ...Everytime AEW does this, it comes off as incredibly fake and shitty. 

Sugar glass in Mox / Omega, a big mat to protect the wrestlers in the stadium stampede / bunk house match. 

If you're going to do outlaw mudshow shit, do it like New Jack / Foley or get the fuck out.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> The idea of two guys legit beating the shit out of each other in a match is a guilty pleasure of mine but ...Everytime AEW does this, it comes off as incredibly fake and shitty.
> 
> Sugar glass in Mox / Omega, a big mat to protect the wrestlers in the stadium stampede / bunk house match.
> 
> If you're going to do outlaw mudshow shit, do it like New Jack / Foley or get the fuck out.


The Light’s Out match was done well enough that it had the world worked into a frenzy to the point AEW was fined.

I’m predicting they go further with the Exploding Barbed-wire Deathmatch than any of us are expecting. Moxley “LOVES THIS SHITTTTT” as he often screams, and Kenny loves to stroke his ego by tempting to do every match better than it has ever been done.

This is going to be fucking wild.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

i went to hardcore homecoming in 2005 and it took them near 40 mins to take down the ropes and put the barbed wire up so fuck knows how they'll fill dead air between the last match and this match, i still think the match will be taped before the ppv


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

bdon said:


> The Light’s Out match was done well enough that it had the world worked into a frenzy to the point AEW was fined.
> 
> I’m predicting they go further with the Exploding Barbed-wire Deathmatch than any of us are expecting. Moxley “LOVES THIS SHITTTTT” as he often screams, and Kenny loves to stroke his ego by tempting to do every match better than it has ever been done.
> 
> This is going to be fucking wild.


Mox loves to pretend he loves this shit. 










This is the face of someone who pretends to love death matches. 










This is the face of someone who's actually been in death matches.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh FFS, another Moxley garbage kind of matches.

Omega is a great wrestler, these kind of matches do nothing for him.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Explains why Dory Funk was at Daily's Place last night. Probably filming promotional stuff for the match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

La Parka said:


> Mox loves to pretend he loves this shit.
> 
> View attachment 97571
> 
> ...


Hah!

Fair enough. If loving death matches is rated on a “Are you New Jack?” or “Are you not New Jack?” scale, then yeah, Moxley is a fucking pussy. Haha


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

rbl85 said:


> I think it's logical for Omega to choose that type of match knowing his character.
> 
> Omega wants to show that he's the best in the world and of course that he's a better wrestler than Moxley. Omega have beaten Mox in a regular match and now he wants to show him that even in a hardcore match (speciality of Mox) he can beat Moxley.


Wait, the match was _Omega’s_ kayfabe idea? The guy who about a two months ago specifically requested a straight forward wrestling match? That makes zero sense.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

So how legit are the explosions. Obviously they aren't Dynamite type explosions. But could we somebody lose a finger?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Mox loves to pretend he loves this shit.
> 
> View attachment 97571
> 
> ...


Idk the top is the face of a guy who enjoys it and was good enough to progress to stardom. The bottom is somebody who could never grow past that stage.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> Idk the top is the face of a guy who enjoys it and was good enough to progress to stardom. The bottom is somebody who could never grow past that stage.


Moxley didn’t grow past it, though.

Hence this match.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Moxley didn’t grow past it, though.
> 
> Hence this match.


He certainly did, hence why he's been a top act in 2 national promotions and New Jack was never close to that. 



The Wood said:


> Wait, the match was _Omega’s_ kayfabe idea? The guy who about a two months ago specifically requested a straight forward wrestling match? That makes zero sense.


Omega said he was tired of Moxley because he wouldn't go away, despite beating him in a pure wrestling match, and beating him up every week. So Kenny said he was going to put him 6 feet under in a death match. 

It allows Kenny to fill his heel ego of acting like he's been winning fair and square, but also fulfills his personal ego if he can destroy Moxley in a match tailor made for him.

Then closest logic fail is the death match counts for the record books, but not the Unsanctioned lights out match. Even that was covered with Tony being the one to give the contract to an out of control Kenny.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Jimmy cornette is going to love watching this match lol.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> He certainly did, hence why he's been a top act in 2 national promotions and New Jack was never close to that.


 It’s not really a matter of growing or not growing and it’s certainly not a matter of where you are or are not on the card. It’s a matter of pretending to be a death match specialist and not having the scars to prove it. Say what you want about New Jack but if he was advertised to be in a death match, you wouldn’t see sugar glass.

If you’re going to do these types of matches, they must be brutal and they must be real. If you’re not about that life then don’t have the match.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RapShepard said:


> He certainly did, hence why he's been a top act in 2 national promotions and New Jack was never close to that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You’ve explained it well, but it still feels like rushed and wonky storytelling. The heel shouldn’t be so quick to just cave in and do the exact opposite of what they planned to do just a few months ago. The stip should be something that comes about way more organically and should be something the heel is either forced into or finds themselves tricked into. Omega kind of acting like the face by wanting to beat Mox in his own style of match.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

@La Parka Moxley used to wrestle for CZW, probably the most extreme indie in the USA. Just because he got signed to a big league and had to stop butchering himself every show doesn't mean he isn't a legit Death Match guy.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I said last night after the match was announced that this either going to be amazing or stupid. Maybe somewhere in between.

And I'll be honest, as much as I grew to like the Lights Out match at Full Gear in 2019, I can't really say it was my cup of tea at the beginning. But because it's these 2 guys, they eventually made it work for me. So, even how weird this gimmick is, I know both guys are going to have a lot of idea flowing through their heads and make this the biggest spectacle they can.

Btw, when Omega kept saying "put you 6ft under" did anyone else think he was going to say he chose a Buried Alive match? I mean seriously, the wording kept making me think that until he said what he said.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

TD Stinger said:


> I said last night after the match was announced that this either going to be amazing or stupid. Maybe somewhere in between.
> 
> And I'll be honest, as much as I grew to like the Lights Out match at Full Gear in 2019, I can't really say it was my cup of tea at the beginning. But because it's these 2 guys, they eventually made it work for me. So, even how weird this gimmick is, I know both guys are going to have a lot of idea flowing through their heads and make this the biggest spectacle they can.
> 
> Btw, when Omega kept saying "put you 6ft under" did anyone else think he was going to say he chose a Buried Alive match? I mean seriously, the wording kept making me think that until he said what he said.


I thought he would say that at first, then I thought he would say he challenges him to a Last Man Standing match. Glad that this was the result instead. I'm burned out from LMS matches honestly.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

We all know omega is going to cheat to win somehow. Has about 6 folk on his side. Mox has no chance in this one. I'll probably save myself the 30 mins of trash cans thumb tacks and barbed wire and watch something else at that point.


----------



## Brad Boyd (Jan 28, 2020)

Looking forward to this. Honestly I think Pac shouldn't be inserted into the World title picture just yet. I think he could have some time to build.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Omega was good in that promo


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

LOL

I love the IWC's ability to never be excited about anything in wrestling, ever.
This is the first match of it's kind to be broadcast on actual US television. It features two of the best workers for this style currently active. It's the last match in one of AEW's biggest feuds. And it's for the AEW World Title.

What the fuck more do people want?

People piss and moan for years that Moxley doesn't have his crazy gimmick full of brutal matches any more. He goes to AEW and reverts back to that exact thing, and people still piss and moan because he's not wrestling technical mastercalsses every week.

It's literally any excuse to whine, isn't it? Here's an idea, how about we all just shut the fuck up and don't pass judgement on a match UNTIL IT'S ACTUALLY FUCKING HAPPENED?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

greasykid1 said:


> LOL
> 
> I love the IWC's ability to never be excited about anything in wrestling, ever.
> This is the first match of it's kind to be broadcast on actual US television. It features two of the best workers for this style currently active. It's the last match in one of AEW's biggest feuds. And it's for the AEW World Title.
> ...


I enjoy Moxley, but I realize he tries to do garbage, hardcore wrestling every match. Still excited as fuck about this match, because like you said, how can anyone NOT be excited about them giving American fans something they have literally never seen stateside?


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

bdon said:


> I enjoy Moxley, but I realize he tries to do garbage, hardcore wrestling every match. Still excited as fuck about this match, because like you said, how can anyone NOT be excited about them giving American fans something they have literally never seen stateside?


I don't understand how people complain about Moxley and Omega's matches so far. The storytelling and the visuals have been so on point. Whether you like the hardcore stuff or not, Moxley literally crawling through broken glass, the paradigm shift on the exposed boards ... extrememly memorable moments.

This deathmatch could be the most talked about thing in wrestling since Hell In A Cell became a thing, or the "first" Inferno Match on WWE TV. I absolutely can't wait to see what they do with it - and I absolutely trust Moxley and Omega to do a great job.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Just watched foley v funk. ... ouch


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

greasykid1 said:


> I don't understand how people complain about Moxley and Omega's matches so far. The storytelling and the visuals have been so on point. Whether you like the hardcore stuff or not, Moxley literally crawling through broken glass, the paradigm shift on the exposed boards ... extrememly memorable moments.
> 
> This deathmatch could be the most talked about thing in wrestling since Hell In A Cell became a thing, or the "first" Inferno Match on WWE TV. I absolutely can't wait to see what they do with it - and I absolutely trust Moxley and Omega to do a great job.


Everything the two have done together has been pure fucking visual gold starting with Moxley throwing Omega off the poker chips. Moxley rolling into the ring prior to the Rise of the Terminator on the premiere episode of Dynamite with the amazing camera shot of Moxley standing over Omega’s shoulder like an assassin. Moxley crawling through the glass. The bed of barbed-wire. The ring down to exposed 2x4s with Omega looking to Ibushi for inspiration with the failed Phoenix Splash.

Everything the two have done has been gold. When Moxley said they were linked before they ever knew it, I felt that was a bit of a shoot as the two seem to have great chemistry and likely geek out together when putting their matches together.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’d argue that what Kenny and Mox have done over the last 20 some odd months is write a lover letter to old school Japanese blood feuds, and the culmination being an exploding barbed-wire death match is just natural.


----------



## Wrassle (Dec 1, 2020)

There’s no way that’s safe. Do they have tiny pyros?


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> Disappointed that PAC won't be added for the Triple Threat but it looks like that black hole of disappointment was filled with what could be an absolutely EPIC ending to the Moxley/Omega feud. I am assuming that this will write Moxley off of TV for a while.
> 
> Has this match happened before in wrestling or is this a new creation?
> 
> ...


Goddamn, haven't seen one of those in like 20yrs, certainly not outside Japan. Might actually need to see Revolution...


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

God god why??? I'm so tired of these garbage death matches. Every other match with Mox has to be some overbooked bloody hot garbage mess. It's not the 90's anymore. Granted he can cut much better promos now but I feel his ring work has regressed since he left WWE.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Wrassle said:


> There’s no way that’s safe. Do they have tiny pyros?







Yes, and typically the guys end up with minor burns...


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I’m actually looking forward to this. I think Moxley and Omega will be able to get really creative with this, and AEW will go all out in making the match memorable. They have one shot at this, as this is the type of match that should only be done once. 

Maybe they’ll do the piranha tank match next.


----------



## ProjectGargano (Apr 7, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362877592739717129
I don´t know who the guy is (Not Bully Ray, but David Lagreca) but this is really funny.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

greasykid1 said:


> LOL
> 
> I love the IWC's ability to never be excited about anything in wrestling, ever.
> *This is the first match of it's kind to be broadcast on actual US television*. It features two of the best workers for this style currently active. It's the last match in one of AEW's biggest feuds. And it's for the AEW World Title.


Wrong


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

JasmineAEW said:


> I’m actually looking forward to this. I think Moxley and Omega will be able to get really creative with this, and AEW will go all out in making the match memorable. They have one shot at this, as this is the type of match that should only be done once.
> 
> Maybe they’ll do the piranha tank match next.


i'm excited too, hope my boy gets his title back


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

MoxAsylum said:


> i'm excited too, hope my boy gets his title back


You know full well that he's not going to get it back, cmon.


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

This should be awesome! Contrast this legit bad ass match vs WWE trying to sell a “lose your eye” match.

It’s no contest. Love what AEW is doing.


----------



## Peerless (Aug 28, 2014)

So apparently it was Tony Khan who pitched this match to Mox and not the other way around LOL.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Kenny Omega is on a mission to become the greatest wrestler ever.

Singles, tag team, death matches - he’s trying to prove he can do everything.

His storyline justification for choosing the death match was that Moxley would be jealous if he beat him (cleanly) in a singles match.

Kenny’s reality makes sense, but his kayfabe doesn’t.

This is his current flaw in his quest to be the greatest. By comparison, Bret Hart excelled in the art of believability, which is ultimately the core skill of being a wrestler.

Having said that, I’m more pumped for this match than any other recent match I can remember.

I’ve been expecting Kenny to hold the title until Hangman Page comes along, but now I’m wondering if Moxley wins this (Kenny earns respect as a death match wrestler regardless of the result), then Kenny wins it back in a pure, clean, definitive singles classic.

The result is unpredictable, which is great for a promotion with such a focus on long-term storytelling.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> Kenny Omega is on a mission to become the greatest wrestler ever.
> 
> Singles, tag team, death matches - he’s trying to prove he can do everything.
> 
> ...


The justification is that beating up Moxley doesn’t stop him, so he will have to injure him. Kenny is not the cowardly, chickenshit heel. He’s the arrogant, cocky heel that believes he is always right and the best in the world.

There is no way they can justify Kenny losing the title here, not when he has all of the momentum.

But knowing AEW booking, that’s probably what is going to happen. They love to purposely cool guys and get them under.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> The justification is that beating up Moxley doesn’t stop him, so he will have to injure him. Kenny is not the cowardly, chickenshit heel. He’s the arrogant, cocky heel that believes he is always right and the best in the world.
> 
> There is no way they can justify Kenny losing the title here, not when he has all of the momentum.
> 
> But *knowing AEW booking,* that’s probably what is going to happen. They love to purposely cool guys and get them under.


If you think that Omega is going to lose then that mean that you don't know shit about AEW booking


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MoxAsylum said:


> i'm excited too, hope my boy gets his title back


Omega is not losing that title until October at the earliest.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> If you think that Omega is going to lose then that mean that you don't know shit about AEW booking


Do you even read the posts?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1362843813564325889


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

greasykid1 said:


> LOL
> 
> I love the IWC's ability to never be excited about anything in wrestling, ever.
> This is the first match of it's kind to be broadcast on actual US television. It features two of the best workers for this style currently active. It's the last match in one of AEW's biggest feuds. And it's for the AEW World Title.
> ...


Who are you even talking to? Who wanted Moxley to regress back go CZW shit? And if anyone did, who is complaining that he actually did it?



JasmineAEW said:


> I’m actually looking forward to this. I think Moxley and Omega will be able to get really creative with this, and AEW will go all out in making the match memorable. They have one shot at this, as this is the type of match that should only be done once.
> 
> Maybe they’ll do the piranha tank match next.


People said the exact same thing about the unsanctioned match.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I wonder if the match will have the FMW’s format and stipulations, or will AEW add its own twists?

I hope they keep the siren countdown. It adds to the drama and foreboding sense of danger.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I wonder if this will be allowed by State of Florida.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

@DetroitRiverPhx This was my concern too, but they must have permission now to announce it. That or TK said "f**k it, fine us". It may also explain why it took so long for Mox vs. Kenny to be announced when it has seemed like the obvious main event for a long time.


----------



## shadow_spinner (Dec 6, 2019)

The Wade Keller's of the world are like "this isn't pro wrestling, this is the worst wahh wahh wahh". I remember the outrage following the unsanctioned match over a year ago (which was actually tame from what I've seen from Moxely and other places). Screw them, give me more of this, people are seriously soft. Go above and beyond please.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lol, having taste doesn’t make you soft. Garbage wrestling has a serious case of arrested development.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Not much chance of Atsushi Onita being ringside during the pandemic but I'd love AEW to do a video package of him putting the match over. I'd pop, not as much as Excalibur would though. Terry Funk could endorse the match as well. 

With a budget, high productiion values and good storytelling it's been proven these matches can rise above 'garbage' tier that the critics want to label them with. Some of those 90s FMW matches were fantastic entertainment.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

AthleticGirth said:


> Not much chance of Atsushi Onita being ringside during the pandemic but I'd love AEW to do a video package of him putting the match over.


If they can get Riho over and Shida can go to Japan, then Onita must surely be a possibility if his schedule permits. Imagine Onita _and_ Terry Funk at the show.



AthleticGirth said:


> Some of those 90s FMW matches were fantastic entertainment.


And that 'garbage wrestling' promotion outdrew today's promotions for its big shows and was the popular alternative to New Japan and All Japan in the 90s - a much bigger version of ECW. Onita the failed junior turned rebellious icon was a massive star, as was Hayabusa. Onita vs. Hayabusa drew close to 60,000 and Tenryu vs. Onita did above 50,000 too.

(FMW used to be my favourite promotion so I'll defend it to the death FWIW)

Running a barbed wire match doesn't make a promotion indy as long as it's not every week. WWF was seriously thinking about doing it once (see below), I believe Cactus Jack vs. Terry Funk (Chainsaw Charlie) best of 7 at the Funk Ranch was under consideration, but they ended up teaming instead.

New Japan had several explosive matches involving Onita when their product was _more_ serious and sporty than it is today. Muto, Chono, Choshu, Tenryu, Koshinaka and others did explosion matches. Hardcore wrestlers like Masato Tanaka and Tomoaki Honma were also hired by big promotions (BTW Tanaka is still awesome at 47).


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

3venflow said:


> If they can get Riho over and Shida can go to Japan, then Onita must surely be a possibility if his schedule permits. Imagine Onita _and_ Terry Funk at the show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Absolutely, Onita and FMW's story is fascinating. You have a guy with tremendous everyman charisma, whose body was shot, putting all these gimmicks he'd seen when he worked in Memphis into a promotion with wrestlers cast off from other companies - and it just exploded. It wasn't just the huge crowds that were making lots of cash, FMW were the first promotion to embrace laserdiscs and the numbers they sold went through the roof. Onita's story with Tenryu and the match they had was so, so special.

Onita was ahead of his time having mixed gender cards as well. There was a period when Megumi Kudo was a bankable main eventer.

The majority of the AEW audience won't know who he is, but for those of us that do it'd be an absolute treat to have him ringside.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

Im not a "wait for the crowds to come back" kinda guy, but on this one I would have. Seems to me they dont trust Omegas drawing power and wanna rely on the spectacle as the draw.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I wonder if this will be allowed by State of Florida.



Why wouldnt it? The explosion is just more for show than anything.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

When you put your two biggest stars and your top title in an exploding barb wire death match, you‘re just saying you have no interest in being taken seriously. Sorry but this is ridiculous. This is Kenny Omega, not some loser like New Jack or Sandman.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

MEMS said:


> When you put your two biggest stars and your top title in an exploding barb wire death match, you‘re just saying you have no interest in being taken seriously. Sorry but this is ridiculous. This is Kenny Omega, not some loser like New Jack or Sandman.


Sandman was a loser? I loved Sandman.

His WWE run when he invaded with ECW was awesome.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

Prosper said:


> Sandman was a loser? I loved Sandman.
> 
> His WWE run when he invaded with ECW was awesome.


He had his niche and filled it well. But he wasn't a serious competitor type. He was fun coming out to Enter Sandman, chugging beers and smashing them off his forehead. But he wasn't meant to be taken serious as a main event, title holder guy. 

Sent from my HD1907 using Tapatalk


----------



## TAC41 (Jun 8, 2016)

AEW: We’re going to be a real wrestling company focused on the in ring wrestling

Also AEW: EXPLODING BARBED WIRE DEATH MATCH THE LOSER WILL LITERALLY DIE ON TELEVISION


This is some CZW levels of desperation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

MEMS said:


> When you put your two biggest stars and your top title in an exploding barb wire death match, you‘re just saying you have no interest in being taken seriously. Sorry but this is ridiculous. This is Kenny Omega, not some loser like New Jack or Sandman.


Kenny Omega biggest star? Absolutely no chance. Can people stop with this? AEW really needs to get better fast and encouraging them to think he's any good is going to be damaging long term. Get that title off him and away from main events ASAP.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

stevem20 said:


> Kenny Omega biggest star? Absolutely no chance. Can people stop with this? AEW really needs to get better fast and encouraging them to think he's any good is going to be damaging long term. Get that title off him and away from main events ASAP.


Thank you for your thoughts.


----------



## Put the belt on Sandow (Feb 12, 2021)

Moxley dropping big hints about leaving AEW in that promo. Makes sense, as Omega ain’t dropping that title anytime soon. They’ve built him up in a similar way to Reigns in WWE. 

Maybe the rumours about him coming back to WWE have some fuel in them after all. I reckon night after Mania return would get a massive, Ziggler style pop. Scottish psychopath v Lunatic fringe?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> Moxley dropping big hints about leaving AEW in that promo. Makes sense, as Omega ain’t dropping that title anytime soon. They’ve built him up in a similar way to Reigns in WWE.
> 
> Maybe the rumours about him coming back to WWE have some fuel in them after all. I reckon night after Mania return would get a massive, Ziggler style pop. Scottish psychopath v Lunatic fringe?


Thought I was the only one who heard it that way.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> Moxley dropping big hints about leaving AEW in that promo. Makes sense, as Omega ain’t dropping that title anytime soon. They’ve built him up in a similar way to Reigns in WWE.
> 
> Maybe the rumours about him coming back to WWE have some fuel in them after all. I reckon night after Mania return would get a massive, Ziggler style pop. Scottish psychopath v Lunatic fringe?


Not a chance mate.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

People seem to be talking about this match as though AEW's creative team are forcing it upon Omega and Moxley as some attempt at a ratings grab, due to them not having any confidence in either man as someone that the fans will tune in to see.

This is ridiculous. If they had any doubt at all about Omega and Moxley, they wouldn't be in the main event at all. Also, this is SO CLEARLY Omega and Moxley's idea. This is such a special kind of match.

Of course, we have the usual dicks rolling their eyes and telling us that this stipulation is stupid. I'd expect nothing less of this forum. But the fact is, it's a stipulation that has been talk of in hushed tones for decades. It's part of pro wrestling legend. And perhaps most relevent when it comes to Moxley and Omega, it's a huge part of Japanese wrestling history, and it's never been seen on actual mainstream USA Television.

On top of all that, this is absolutely something that has the attention of the wrestling world.

I'd love to know exactly how many of the "AEW IS RUBBISH" brigade will actually not tune in to see this match. Fact is though, we'll never know because they will lie their asses off about how they weren't interested - while also telling us how shit they thought it was, naturally. lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

greasykid1 said:


> People seem to be talking about this match as though AEW's creative team are forcing it upon Omega and Moxley as some attempt at a ratings grab, due to them not having any confidence in either man as someone that the fans will tune in to see.
> 
> This is ridiculous. If they had any doubt at all about Omega and Moxley, they wouldn't be in the main event at all. Also, this is SO CLEARLY Omega and Moxley's idea. This is such a special kind of match.
> 
> ...


look at all this truth in one post


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

greasykid1 said:


> People seem to be talking about this match as though AEW's creative team are forcing it upon Omega and Moxley as some attempt at a ratings grab, due to them not having any confidence in either man as someone that the fans will tune in to see.
> 
> This is ridiculous. If they had any doubt at all about Omega and Moxley, they wouldn't be in the main event at all. Also, this is SO CLEARLY Omega and Moxley's idea. This is such a special kind of match.
> 
> ...


Who is doubting that it’s their idea? It’s just a stupid mutant backyard wrestling idea. This is the sort of shit from ECW that doesn’t hold up and is used to mock wrestling as being for ill-adjusted boys.

You can call people liars all you want, but I know that I am not going to support a product that pulls such wank carny tricks to try and appeal to a side of me that doesn’t exist. I don’t watch wrestling to see guys go into barbed wire and actually get carved up as bullshit pyro goes off. It’s not a “spectacle” to me. It’s obnoxious.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> Moxley dropping big hints about leaving AEW in that promo. Makes sense, as Omega ain’t dropping that title anytime soon. They’ve built him up in a similar way to Reigns in WWE.
> 
> Maybe the rumours about him coming back to WWE have some fuel in them after all. I reckon night after Mania return would get a massive, Ziggler style pop. Scottish psychopath v Lunatic fringe?


That read to me more like dropping hints at taking a break soon as opposed to leaving AEW since he's going to be having a kid soon. I expect after Revolution we don't see Mox for awhile. But I don't see him leaving AEW for awhile.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Who is doubting that it’s their idea? It’s just a stupid mutant backyard wrestling idea. This is the sort of shit from ECW that doesn’t hold up and is used to mock wrestling as being for ill-adjusted boys.
> 
> You can call people liars all you want, but I know that I am not going to support a product that pulls such wank carny tricks to try and appeal to a side of me that doesn’t exist. I don’t watch wrestling to see guys go into barbed wire and actually get carved up as bullshit pyro goes off. It’s not a “spectacle” to me. It’s obnoxious.


Would you say the same of the fact Terry Funk done these?


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The Wood said:


> Who is doubting that it’s their idea? It’s just a stupid mutant backyard wrestling idea. This is the sort of shit from ECW that doesn’t hold up and is used to mock wrestling as being for ill-adjusted boys.
> 
> You can call people liars all you want, but I know that I am not going to support a product that pulls such wank carny tricks to try and appeal to a side of me that doesn’t exist. I don’t watch wrestling to see guys go into barbed wire and actually get carved up as bullshit pyro goes off. It’s not a “spectacle” to me. It’s obnoxious.


As I always say, wrestling is a collection of genres and styles, all aimed at different demographics. You don't like this match stipulation and you're not going to watch it. OK.

Then I expect we'll see no criticism of the performance or the execution from you after the match. If you're actually not going to watch, I'm not calling you anything 

My issue is with people that claim to not watch something, and then go into minute detail about why it was shite, after clearly watching.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> Would you say the same of the fact Terry Funk done these?


Absolutely. Especially looking at what he’s turned into now. It’s heartbreaking. He didn’t need to do that hardcore bullshit at all.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Absolutely. Especially looking at what he’s turned into now. It’s heartbreaking. He didn’t need to do that hardcore bullshit at all.


So you lend no credence to him doing it for the love of the performance? Just an idiot that thought he HAD to do it to get a reaction?

Just trying to gauge your position.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

Put the belt on Sandow said:


> Moxley dropping big hints about leaving AEW in that promo. Makes sense, as Omega ain’t dropping that title anytime soon. They’ve built him up in a similar way to Reigns in WWE.
> 
> Maybe the rumours about him coming back to WWE have some fuel in them after all. I reckon night after Mania return would get a massive, Ziggler style pop. Scottish psychopath v Lunatic fringe?


You guys are too funny. He's going on paternity leave. The guy just gave an interview about how he loves AEW and they are the only company that lets him be himself creatively. He's not going back to WWE any time soon *if ever*. But keep dreaming I guess.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

TAC41 said:


> AEW: We’re going to be a real wrestling company focused on the in ring wrestling
> 
> Also AEW: EXPLODING BARBED WIRE DEATH MATCH THE LOSER WILL LITERALLY DIE ON TELEVISION
> 
> ...


... And I would take to guess you've never seen, or heard, of these matches over in Japan... probably over 30 years ago now?! CZW has always had it bad and/or bad (give credit - DJ tried), but if you want to claim this is "desperation", then you've got to put IWA:Mid-South at the top of that list. A lot has changed with pyrotechnics in 30 years, so I expect this to be much different than what I watched all those many years ago. My only worry/concern, is that the match will be live, thus leaving itself open to errors, injuries and the unknown. You can be 100% perfect in rehearsals and quality checks, but it only takes a second to create unwanted chaos.

I don't think AEW is in any need of something "desperate" at this moment. If anything, this will propel them even higher. This, I believe, is going to be AEW's "Hell In A Cell" moment, aimed squarely at the 18-34 demo.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I can't get behind the match unfortunately, feud hasn't been intense enough for this iteration of it to warrant the match type.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> So you lend no credence to him doing it for the love of the performance? Just an idiot that thought he HAD to do it to get a reaction?
> 
> Just trying to gauge your position.


No credence. It’s not a performance. It’s a fucking geek show.



ShadowCounter said:


> You guys are too funny. He's going on paternity leave. The guy just gave an interview about how he loves AEW and they are the only company that lets him be himself creatively. He's not going back to WWE any time soon *if ever*. But keep dreaming I guess.


Moxley was a good soldier for WWE until he left too.



PhenomenalOne11 said:


> I can't get behind the match unfortunately, feud hasn't been intense enough for this iteration of it to warrant the match type.


Omega literally requested a “wrestling match” as the last match between the two. Now he has gone to this extreme. It makes no sense.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> No credence. It’s not a performance. It’s a fucking geek show.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Such a harsh response for one of our legends, man. Talk shit and hate Omega, that’s fine.

Hating on Terry Funk, though?

Fuck Ric Flair for doing that unnecessary blading bullshit, he doesn’t need to do all of that! Fuck Dusty for it, too! Fuck Harley Race for all of those stupid fucking, mudshow flying headbutts.

Imagine thinking alone these lines
and yet still finding Goldberg, who has often hurt his unsuspecting opponent, enjoyable.

You wrong on this one, bro. You wrong.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> Wow. Such a harsh response for one of our legends, man. Talk shit and hate Omega, that’s fine.
> 
> Hating on Terry Funk, though?
> 
> ...


Terry Funk is the greatest of all-time. It doesn’t mean anything he does is a great idea though. If Funk can’t make these things good, no one can. And no one should. It’s bad in conception, bad in execution.

Never said shit about blading either. That’s your bundle of worms to sort through.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Terry Funk is the greatest of all-time. It doesn’t mean anything he does is a great idea though. If Funk can’t make these things good, no one can. And no one should. It’s bad in conception, bad in execution.
> 
> Never said shit about blading either. That’s your bundle of worms to sort through.


Hey, you don’t like garbage wrestling that requires the wrestlers doing real damage to themselves. You admonish Terry Funk for CHOOSING to do that, but you fucking prop Goldberg for really kicking Bret Hart into fucking retirement and possible brain damage.

Good on ya.


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

I’m so stoked about this PPV, as I have been for every other PPV AEW are putting out. Fucking awesome to be excited and happy about watching wrestling again!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> Hey, you don’t like garbage wrestling that requires the wrestlers doing real damage to themselves. You admonish Terry Funk for CHOOSING to do that, but you fucking prop Goldberg for really kicking Bret Hart into fucking retirement and possible brain damage.
> 
> Good on ya.


I’ve never propped Goldberg for that. Why do you always go to these extreme places and misrepresentations of what people think? I’ve never defended the WWE on covering up Ashley Massaro’s rape, nor have I ever relished Bret Hart’s career coming to an end.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I’ve never propped Goldberg for that. Why do you always go to these extreme places and misrepresentations of what people think? I’ve never defended the WWE on covering up Ashley Massaro’s rape, nor have I ever relished Bret Hart’s career coming to an end.


No, but you fucking love Goldberg who has a history of hurting guys BECAUSE HE FUCKING SUCKS AT WRESTLING. Terry Funk chooses to do shit that only hurts himself, and here you are talking shit about the man.

It’s just so weird how you pick and choose when to talk shit about people and when not to: this Terry Funk discussion, pretending AEW willfully engaged in speeding up Brodie’s death and suggesting Vince was just likely protecting him in spite his history with others, etc.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> No, but you fucking love Goldberg who has a history of hurting guys BECAUSE HE FUCKING SUCKS AT WRESTLING. Terry Funk chooses to do shit that only hurts himself, and here you are talking shit about the man.
> 
> It’s just so weird how you pick and choose when to talk shit about people and when not to: this Terry Funk discussion, pretending AEW willfully engaged in speeding up Brodie’s death and suggesting Vince was just likely protecting him in spite his history with others, etc.


I’ve literally said Terry Funk is the greatest of all-time. He shouldn’t have hurt himself, and that hardcore shit has had a really negative effect on wrestling moving forward — sponsorships lost, bad attention, etc. That deserves criticism and he doesn’t get a pass just because he’s Terry fucking Funk. You tried to catch me in an “a-ha!” moment, but I’m not a hypocrite about this. If Daniel Bryan and Cesaro strapped glass to their wrists and carved each other up, I’d chastise that as well.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Again, what will type of match will top this 'extreme one' off next?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I’ve literally said Terry Funk is the greatest of all-time. He shouldn’t have hurt himself, and that hardcore shit has had a really negative effect on wrestling moving forward — sponsorships lost, bad attention, etc. That deserves criticism and he doesn’t get a pass just because he’s Terry fucking Funk. You tried to catch me in an “a-ha!” moment, but I’m not a hypocrite about this. If Daniel Bryan and Cesaro strapped glass to their wrists and carved each other up, I’d chastise that as well.


Well, where are the Goldberg criticisms? You pick and choose who to chastise. Motherfucker hurts people and gets a pass. That’s bullshit, man.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

bdon said:


> Well, where are the Goldberg criticisms? You pick and choose who to chastise. Motherfucker hurts people and gets a pass. That’s bullshit, man.


Who has he actually hurt other than Bret Hart? It’s a completely different context to a match that is conceptually this stupid. This is a weird analogue to make, haha.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Sounds like Renee will be there... and has invited someone. 🤔


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

3venflow said:


> Sounds like Renee will be there... and has invited someone. 🤔


Or maybe she´s watching at home and invited someone over for a watchalong.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> Sounds like Renee will be there... and has invited someone. 🤔
> 
> View attachment 98004


Punk and Renee aside, that is cool that the match will be cover on film by Ryan Loco. He is a really good wrestling photographer.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

IronMan8 said:


> Kenny Omega is on a mission to become the greatest wrestler ever.


TIL the greatest wrestler ever can't even draw 1 million viewers..


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

@NathanMayberry

If you want to go down that route, Omega was a main eventer for New Japan who have a network TV deal and their own subscription service that makes big money. He also headlined shows at the Tokyo Dome including one in front of 38,162, NJPW's biggest paid crowd in 16 years at the time.

It's almost like established brands outdraw a single wrestler and a wrestler's overall drawing power isn't necessarily linked to his ability. Hence why TNA had a ton of big wrestling stars but didn't outdraw an older, more established product (WWE).

Not that I think Kenny is the GOAT or even top five at this point of his career, but he's a damn good wrestler who has had a shitload of great matches with wrestlers of all styles across the world.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

greasykid1 said:


> I'd love to know exactly how many of the "AEW IS RUBBISH" brigade will actually not tune in to see this match. Fact is though, we'll never know because they will lie their asses off about how they weren't interested - while also telling us how shit they thought it was, naturally. lol


See this is what a lot of AEW fans fail to grasp. Many people aren't going to tune in to this match. Most are gonna see streamables of it and comment on that. No one who hasn't already given their money to AEW is going to pay to watch this and its going to alienate people.


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

3venflow said:


> @NathanMayberry
> 
> If you want to go down that route, Omega was a main eventer for *New Japan*












I literally stopped reading after this. No one, outside a small niche group of Wrestling and Meltzer fans give a shit about New Japan in the West. 

Even then, here are the facts, New Japan drew a bigger G1 and WK gate AFTER he left.

Here's my opinion, Kenny Omega's matches are overrated and turn more people away than he brings them in. He's the least watched AEW World Champion to date.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Nathan Mayberry said:


> I literally stopped reading after this. No one, outside a small niche group of Wrestling and Meltzer fans give a shit about New Japan in the West.


The world exists outside of the west and the WWE. Omega was still a big star for a big company in Japan.

It's like saying Inoki, Giant Baba, Muto, Chono, Hashimoto, Misawa, Kawada, Kobashi, Hayabusa, Liger and so on mean nothing because they were never big stars in the USA. Yet they are considered among the legends of the sport. Your average American will never have heard of Rikidozan, who drew an 87.0 TV rating for his match against Lou Thesz - that was 9 out of every 10 TVs in Japan. Or El Santo, a cultural icon in Mexico, yet little known in 'the west'.



> Even then, here are the facts, New Japan drew a bigger G1 and WK gate AFTER he left.


Here are further facts: Kenny Omega was one of the reasons New Japan continued it's regrowth TO that level as one of their most successful and charismatic gaijin stars in years. The amount of awards he won IN Japan (forget about Meltzer and co. for a minute) speaks for itself. BTW, yes WK14 night one outdrew WK13 by less than 2,000, but night 2 drew over 8,000 less than WK13. And the latest did much lower due to the pandemic reducing capacity.

Let's not forget that Kenny was in main events with 11,000+ crowds in two different Dominion shows (their biggest annual show outside of Tokyo) for two of his matches against Okada.

These are big crowds for any pro wrestling show in any country.



> Here's my opinion, Kenny Omega's matches are overrated and turn more people away than he brings them in. He's the least watched AEW World Champion to date.


You're entitled to that opinion. I completely disagree.

He's certainly not your classic wrestler, but works a popular modern style that has led to successful matches in a number of important promotions (NJPW, AAA, AEW). He won FOURTEEN Match of the Year awards in Japan from NJPW itself (fan votes) and major publications like Nikkan Sports and Tokyo Sports. They are consensus awards, not one guy's opinion.

There's also no definitive proof he turns viewers away, there have been mitigating factors for some of AEW's recent lower ratings, but on normal weeks their average isn't that much different than last year. AEW's ratings have been fluctuating big time from early in Dynamite's existence.

For example, Dynamite's worst run of ratings was during Moxley's reign, which saw record low ratings from April to June (seven episodes under 700k during that time with the key demo dropping as low as 0.22), but that's not necessarily because of Moxley, but again - mitigating circumstances - namely a new global pandemic.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

People hating on it when they haven’t seen it


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

3venflow said:


> The world exists outside of the west and the WWE. Omega was still a big star for a big company in Japan.


New Japan is the biggest wrestling promotion in Japan. It is not a big company in Japan. Its not even an independent company.



> It's like saying Inoki, Giant Baba, Muto, Chono, Hashimoto, Misawa, Kawada, Kobashi, Hayabusa, Liger and so on mean nothing because they were never big stars in the USA. Yet they are considered among the legends of the sport. Your average American will never have heard of Rikidozan, who drew an 87.0 TV rating for his match against Lou Thesz - that was 9 out of every 10 TVs in Japan. Or El Santo, a cultural icon in Mexico, yet little known in 'the west'.


I literally don't give a shit about any of these people, and I'm the biggest wrestling fan I know. So I'm willing to bet most people don't either. You can't make these people matter. Outside of a very small group of wrestling fans that number in the thousands anyone hearing these names wlll go who? Or think you were talking about some kind of anime.




> Here are further facts: Kenny Omega was one of the reasons New Japan continued it's regrowth TO that level as one of their most successful and charismatic gaijin stars in years. The amount of awards he won IN Japan (forget about Meltzer and co. for a minute) speaks for itself. BTW, yes WK14 night one outdrew WK13 by less than 2,000, but night 2 drew over 8,000 less than WK13. And the latest did much lower due to the pandemic reducing capacity.


Naito was more over than Kenny was, and New Japan shot themselves in the foot by waiting so long with him. I'd say him finally being pushed as the ACE had way more to do with their post-Kenny Japanese boom than anything else. In America, Kenny is responsible, but Tanahashi, Okada, Naito were all bigger draws than he was in Japan.




> Let's not forget that Kenny was in main events with 11,000+ crowds in two different Dominion shows (their biggest annual show outside of Tokyo) for two of his matches against Okada.
> 
> These are big crowds for any pro wrestling show in any country.


Those events were going to have those crowds regardless of who was main eventing. Kenny left and in 2019, New Japan still sold tickets to their shows in Japan.

Trying to attribute this all to Kenny is asinine. The New Japan brand is what drew these people in, not Kenny Omega.



> He's certainly not your classic wrestler, but works a popular modern style that has led to successful matches in a number of important promotions (NJPW, AAA, AEW). He won FOURTEEN Match of the Year awards in Japan from NJPW itself (fan votes) and major publications like Nikkan Sports and Tokyo Sports. They are consensus awards, not one guy's opinion.


Again who cares? Piling on meaningless accolades after meaningless accolades won't make him a star or anyone who isn't in that niche care. 




> There's also no definitive proof he turns viewers away, there have been mitigating factors for some of AEW's recent lower ratings, but on normal weeks their average isn't that much different than last year. AEW's ratings have been fluctuating big time from early in Dynamite's existence.


See how you can say all these, come up with excuse after excuse, but notice how you can't say that he's increased viewership or ratings... tells you all you need to know. Even the night he won the belt, he was an afterthought to Sting. And the week after, they hyped him up being on Impact and he barely moved the needle.



> For example, Dynamite's worst run of ratings was during Moxley's reign, which saw record low ratings from April to June (seven episodes under 700k during that time with the key demo dropping as low as 0.22), but that's not necessarily because of Moxley, but again - mitigating circumstances - namely a new global pandemic.


Tony Khan is an idiot and had Jericho vs Orange Cassidy feuding and main eventing Dynamites during that time record lows happen when you have clowns in the mainevent.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

3venflow said:


> @NathanMayberry
> 
> If you want to go down that route, Omega was a main eventer for New Japan who have a network TV deal and their own subscription service that makes big money. He also headlined shows at the Tokyo Dome including one in front of 38,162, NJPW's biggest paid crowd in 16 years at the time.
> 
> ...


I asked the question in another thread, and someone pointed out that New Japan’s show is in a graveyard shift. Extrapolating some numbers, I worked out that the viewership for New Japan in Japan is probably something like 200k people. You’ve bought into this myth that it is hige



3venflow said:


> The world exists outside of the west and the WWE. Omega was still a big star for a big company in Japan.
> 
> It's like saying Inoki, Giant Baba, Muto, Chono, Hashimoto, Misawa, Kawada, Kobashi, Hayabusa, Liger and so on mean nothing because they were never big stars in the USA. Yet they are considered among the legends of the sport. Your average American will never have heard of Rikidozan, who drew an 87.0 TV rating for his match against Lou Thesz - that was 9 out of every 10 TVs in Japan. Or El Santo, a cultural icon in Mexico, yet little known in 'the west'.
> 
> ...


Lol, even if you wanted to cap this to culture, which is fair enough — to compete Omega to Baba is fucking insulting. To compare some of those names in that list to Baba is insulting. You’ve listed a bunch of people and like it’s like listing Bill Watts, Hulk Hogan, Steve Austin, Roddy Piper and Tommy Dreamer. Like, what? 



rich110991 said:


> People hating on it when they haven’t seen it


You’re right! Absolutely no one has any clue how this match is going to turn out!


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

NathanMayberry said:


> New Japan is the biggest wrestling promotion in Japan. It is not a big company in Japan. Its not even an independent company.


I'm not sure what you're saying here, but for me the 'company' and 'promotion' are pretty much the same thing. NJPW is majority owned by Bushiroad, but they are 'New Japan Pro-Wrestling Co., Ltd' as a company and promotion. And they are a near 50 year old promotion who, within Japan, are an institution going back to the days of Inoki, Fujinami and so on. They can tour the entire country and draw crowds, because they are part of the fabric of sports in Japan.

They are the third biggest promotion in the world in terms of revenues, behind WWE and AEW (in that case thanks heavily to what TV deals are worth in America) and one of the most influential promotions in wrestling history.

They do not have anything like the WWE's global footprint, but it doesn't mean they don't matter.

They DID began a promising U.S. expansion with none other than The Elite, including Kenny Omega, at the forefront. The L.A. double header drew 4,600 over two nights, leading to them booking bigger buildings later. Then the Walker Pyramid show (Bucks vs. Kenny/Ibushi main event) did 4,400 and finally the Cow Palace show (Cody vs. Kenny main event) did 6,333 fans with the show on AXS TV. They were primed to have a good presence in America, but then AEW happened.



> I literally don't give a shit about any of these people, and I'm the biggest wrestling fan I know. So I'm willing to bet most people don't either. You can't make these people matter.


You're clearly not 'the biggest wrestling fan' if your view of pro-wrestling is so narrow that all you see is mainstream America. It's a global industry with many important promotions. Essentially, you're saying unless someone works for WWE or was a big name in WCW/NWA, they are irrelevant because not every wrestling fan in the west knows of them.

El Santo, Antonio Inoki, Tatsumi Fujinami, Mil Mascaras, Carlos Colon - all more regional stars than international - are in the WWE Hall of Fame, and Jushin Thunder Liger is due to be inducted this year. One of those guys you 'don't give a shit about'.



> Trying to attribute this all to Kenny is asinine. The New Japan brand is what drew these people in, not Kenny Omega.


Firstly, I didn't try to attribute it all to Kenny. Tanahashi and Okada were the top stars in New Japan, but needed their heel rivals to flourish. I was countering your argument that business was better without Kenny, when _during_ his run the company grew and grew - so he was part of that.

But here you've shot yourself in the foot by saying the brand drew, not the individual.

So therefore, Kenny not being able to draw a million for AEW is not down to him is it? And therefore is not a reflection of his individual talent and quality as a pro wrestler. It's moreso down to the brand's youth and limited fanbase in its early years. No one wrestler is going to magically conjure up a huge rating in today's industry.



> Yes Tony Khan is an idiot and had Jericho vs Orange Cassidy feuding and main eventing Dynamites during that time.


That's wrong. Cassidy vs. Jericho feud started on the June 17 edition, just before AEW's ratings began their recovery. The downtime was April 1 to the end of June. By the time Jericho and Cassidy were wrestling their series, AEW's numbers were back up and stable.

During the ratings downtime the focus was the TNT title tournament then Cody's open challenges, Moxley's programs with Hager, the newly-arrived Brodie Lee and Brian Cage, and Jericho/Inner Circle vs. Elite/Matt Hardy.

Basically, the ratings began to sink suddenly and stayed that way... until the pandemic became more part of normal life and by coincidence (not really) returned closer to what they were previously. The pandemic affected ratings for AEW. BTW, RAW and Smackdown ratings also suffered in a similar time period, dropping below 2's regularly (RAW has not recovered, Smackdown has).

So, basically three of Moxley's main title programs were during AEW's worst run of ratings ever. And again I say, that is more down to mitigating factors (the pandemic) than Moxley's quality as champion. Just like some really good/big episodes of Dynamite this year did low ratings during the Trump/capitol stuff and yet, when nothing much was happening, a couple of shows with weak cards (including Cody vs. Avalon) did good ratings.



The Wood said:


> I asked the question in another thread, and someone pointed out that New Japan’s show is in a graveyard shift. Extrapolating some numbers, I worked out that the viewership for New Japan in Japan is probably something like 200k people. You’ve bought into this myth that it is hige


Yes, they have been 2am on TV Asahi for years and years. But they have retained their TV deal even through the dark ages of the 2000s even when there were rumours of TV Asahi dropping them at one point. Plus, in the 80s and 90s they were in better TV slots and his whole argument was that NJPW doesn't and has never been relevant in the world of wrestling because its success is more domestic than international. Like in the USA, it's very hard to get a primetime slot on a major network in Japan.

BTW, where did you get the ratings? Because they can be very hard to obtain.

New Japan got a primetime slot on TV Asahi's sister network BS Asahi last year.

The fact is, New Japan in the past decade has become more popular in Japan than at any point since the early 2000s when they were in rapid decline having failed to create new stars after the 3 Musketeers.



The Wood said:


> Lol, even if you wanted to cap this to culture, which is fair enough — to compete Omega to Baba is fucking insulting. To compare some of those names in that list to Baba is insulting. You’ve listed a bunch of people and like it’s like listing Bill Watts, Hulk Hogan, Steve Austin, Roddy Piper and Tommy Dreamer. Like, what?


No, I did not directly compare Omega to any of them. I was replying to Nathan's comment that Japanese wrestlers mean nothing because they are not big stars in North America. As you like to do, you're conjuring a stick to beat something/someone AEW-related from nothing.

Omega did well in Japan. Omega was a star in Japan. Omega went from DDT to New Japan's junior division to first ever foreign G1 winner to IWGP champion. To dismiss his achievements is ignorance, no matter how much you don't like him or AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Kenny is certainly a star if you judge him on the merits of today. He may not be some huge mega star(or potential mega star), that's going to have hollywood busting his door down. But he's certainly someone would be worthy of being in that short list of top guys in any promotion he went to. Hell he probably could be a bigger star to the gaming industry which is damn big if he made a Xavier Woods type effort to break into that field.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

@3venflow Don't bother replying back, it's a waste of time. These people will shit on Omega no matter what with their nonsense.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I wasn’t saying Omega is the best ever.

I was saying he’s using that as the reason for this match.

He’s trying to build a career resume that covers everything.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It went over your head 3venflow. Being the biggest pro-wrestling company in Japan does not mean you are big pro-wrestling. It’s in a hole over there too. These are not glory years.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

NathanMayberry said:


> See this is what a lot of AEW fans fail to grasp. Many people aren't going to tune in to this match. Most are gonna see streamables of it and comment on that. No one who hasn't already given their money to AEW is going to pay to watch this and its going to alienate people.


You're missing my actual point though. You literally just said that you will be watching it.
It has already got your attention. It's done it's job.

The fact that you'll watch illegally is down to you. People will do that anyway. But you WILL watch it. Maybe you're watching just so you can be specific about why you already decided it's shit 3 weeks ago. But pro wrestling is all about publicity, and you people with your constant "AEW is shit" and "this match will ruin the company forever" rhetoric are only proving that the publicity works.

I don't deny that you will hate it. But you'll only hate it because you're not prepared to enjoy it. You will roll your eyes at the barbed wire spots. You will shake your head at the explosion spots. And all because it's happening in a a company you've shovelled hate on for years, and can't bring yourself to actually judge it fairly at this point.

The match hasn't happened yet and already it's being slated for being awful lol
That's how crazy you sound.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

greasykid1 said:


> You're missing my actual point though. You literally just said that you will be watching it.
> It has already got your attention. It's done it's job.
> 
> The fact that you'll watch illegally is down to you. People will do that anyway. But you WILL watch it. Maybe you're watching just so you can be specific about why you already decided it's shit 3 weeks ago. But pro wrestling is all about publicity, and you people with your constant "AEW is shit" and "this match will ruin the company forever" rhetoric are only proving that the publicity works.
> ...


IT’S AN EXPLODING BARBED WIRE MATCH!!! Can we please stop pretending we don’t know what these things are?! It’s naive and insane at this point. I know Scaffold Matches are shit — I don’t need to see future Scaffold Matches to know that.

And I won’t be watching. And no, not all publicity is good publicity. This sort of stuff is why not enough people are talking about AEW anyway.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

The Wood said:


> IT’S AN EXPLODING BARBED WIRE MATCH!!! Can we please stop pretending we don’t know what these things are?! It’s naive and insane at this point. I know Scaffold Matches are shit — I don’t need to see future Scaffold Matches to know that.
> 
> And I won’t be watching. And no, not all publicity is good publicity. This sort of stuff is why not enough people are talking about AEW anyway.


You're making very little sense.

There are good wrestling matches and bad wrestling matches.
Good Hardcore Matches and bad Hardcore Matches.
Good HIAC Matches, bad HIAC Matches.

And I can state for absolute certainty that there are good Deathmatches and bad ones. Passing judgement before they're happened is the naive thing here. The ONLY reason people are saying this match that hasn't happened yet is terrible is because they already dislike AEW and/or Omega.

If it's that you literally like no matches with blood, weapons etc. Well, fine. But why are you spending so much time obsessing over something that's in a genre you dislike anyway?

I don't like jazz music. But I don't go to the Jazz section of music forums to say how upcoming Jazz comcerts should be cancelled and should never happen because they are ruining everything! 

If you're not watching, great. Don't watch. I'm just really perplexed by the constant heated discussion from people that claim to have no interest.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

AthleticGirth said:


> Not much chance of Atsushi Onita being ringside during the pandemic but I'd love AEW to do a video package of him putting the match over.


Ask and you shall receive. 

👍


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice Kenny Omega SI interview on the Death Match for anyone interested.

Source: Kenny Omega Brings Exploding Barbed Wire Deathmatch to AEW

In the midst of yet another career-defining run, Kenny Omega is set to introduce a new match to AEW and, for that matter, to a large portion of the North American audience.

Omega defends the AEW Championship this Sunday—the company’s first pay-per-view not on a Saturday—at _Revolution_ against Jon Moxley in an Exploding Barbed Wire Deathmatch. The match, which was a staple of Japan’s Frontier Martial Arts Wrestling in the 1990s, features barbed wire taking the place of the ring ropes, with the added caveat of there being explosives in wires.

“The idea itself is incredible,” Omega says. “You touch the ropes and they explode. This is a match that was made famous about 30 years ago in FMW. It’s not like a cage match where you have a pretty good idea about what you’ll see. With this, there are going to be so many unexpected parts.”

One part of this deathmatch not out of the ordinary was Moxley’s reaction upon learning that he was going to take part in an Exploding Barbed Wire Deathmatch.

“No matter the idea, regardless of the outrageousness of it, you can’t shock Moxley,” Omega says. “He’ll say, ‘You really want to do some of this stuff? What’s wrong with you?’ Then he’ll say, ‘OK.’ And he speaks from a place of confidence. He has a full commitment with no hesitation, which is what you need in a match like this.”

This match fits right into _Revolution_. From its start, the company proudly proclaimed to stand as a unique commodity in pro wrestling, and this is certainly an example of the boldness and risk-taking of Omega, Moxley and president/CEO Tony Khan.

Omega is particularly enthused by this opportunity, as it represents another chance to showcase why he is the most versatile, complete performer in the industry.

“I’m just trying to make my tool chest as big of a tool chest as you can do,” says Omega, who has been on a tear since his singles bout against Hangman Page at _Full Gear_ in November. “I’m constantly challenging myself in all sorts of manners within wrestling.”

Following that bout with Page, Omega’s work has included winning the AEW championship from Moxley, a match-of-the-year candidate against Laredo Kid at AAA’s _Triplemanía_, an outstanding bout on _Dynamite_ against Fénix and a sojourn into Impact Wrestling that saw him steal the show at their _Hard to Kill_ pay-per-view when he pinned Impact champion Rich Swann in a show-closing six-man tag.

“I despise when I come across as too arrogant, but I never doubted that I could do this,” says Omega, who is thriving as a villain alongside Doc Gallows, Karl Anderson and Don Callis. “I’ve been hearing for over a year these expectations of what I was supposed to be in AEW. It was just a copy-and-paste of the ‘Tokyo Dome Kenny Omega,’ which would essentially have monopolized all of our programming. If that were the case, an hour would have to go to my matches. I believe too much in our roster and our vision to ever want to do something like that.

“This is my opportunity to show to a much broader audience that I can show a different side to my work, do these skits, which the people who watched _Being the Elite_ already knew, and accomplish a whole new set of goals.”

As one of AEW’s executive vice presidents, Omega has also helped lead the charge for cross-promotion. He is the reigning AAA Mega Champion, has put an entirely new spotlight on Impact upon his arrival, and would be a perfect choice to wrestle some of the stars from New Japan Pro Wrestling. Though Omega is best known for his work with Kazuchika Okada and Kota Ibushi, a convincing argument can be made that the match of his career took place at _Wrestle Kingdom 13 _against Hiroshi Tanahashi, and prior matches against Tomohiro Ishii also stand as some of his most spectacular work.

“We’re putting the fan first,” Omega says. “That’s why it’s worked out with Impact, that’s why it’s working out with New Japan. We’re operating in a more exciting environment, and we are now seeing that the industry wins because of it.”

Wrestling has so much to offer, including stories that capture the human element. Omega is consumed by a desire to show all of wrestling’s different facets to the mainstream audience, telling his stories in the most compelling, authentic manner possible.

“A standard I set for myself is that I can’t call myself the best in the world unless I can do everything,” Omega says. “So yes, a huge, long match at the Tokyo Dome, with no restrictions, no agent, I can do that. I can also go on TV and have a performance everyone is talking about, one where I was supposed to have 21 minutes but then I only had 18, plus told a story after the match. That’s part of being the best, too.”

Omega now looks to capture the thrill of the unknown. While the match has existed for decades, AEW is going to place its own distinct touch on the Exploding Barbed Wire Deathmatch.

“I love that anticipation, the waiting,” Omega says. “We’re taking a piece from history, from Hayabusa, Jinsei Shinzaki, Tarzan Goto, and [Atsushi] Onita, and some of the North Americans that went to FMW—but those were matches you wouldn’t see on TV. Back then, you had to trade for the tapes. There was the anticipation, followed by that raw fun when you watched. That’s what I want to capture.”

Two of the most electric stars in the industry, Omega and Moxley—a former IWGP heavyweight champion and a former WWE champion—meet again this Sunday, seeking to redefine a genre that has existed for over a century.

“There is going to be a certain level of excitement and even anxiety watching this match, a level of curiosity that won’t let you look away,” Omega says. “This is going to be a more visceral experience, where so many of the senses, ones you don’t normally use when watching wrestling, are heightened.

“When people see this play out in the ring, it’s not going to be boring. I want to capture the unknown, all that excitement and anticipation.”


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

AEW wanted to have Onita at ringside but couldn't because of the pandemic


----------



## BabyGorilla (Feb 26, 2021)

rbl85 said:


> AEW wanted to have Onita at ringside but couldn't because of the pandemic


Nobody in the USA knows who Onita is unless they are a super smark. AEW needs to stop this stuff.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm not sure what to expect out of this match. I'm really surprised they didn't have any kind of go home angle the other night, I would think there must've been mitigating circumstances.

How do you make these explosions look any good and keep everyone safe at the same time? I hope it's not the case but I'm leaning towards this is going to be a bit wrestlecrap.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> AEW wanted to have Onita at ringside but couldn't because of the pandemic


Who in the world is that?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Who in the world is that?


Exploding barbwire death match goes with Onita, the guy is a legend of that type of match.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

rbl85 said:


> Exploding barbwire death match goes with Onita, the guy is a legend of that type of match.


Oh ok, I've never in my life heard of him.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Oh wow, they're doing the exploding ring stip Onita specialised in, where if a certain time limit hits, the ring explodes. BOOM.

According to Kenny:










If that's true, they really should have been advertising that in advance.

This is what it looked like in FMW:


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1368031588840247298


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Lol! I love that drawing!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

This could be fun.

Ima give it a chance.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Look forward to this match. I remember as a kid seeing highlights from the Foley/Funk match and always wanted to see it, but never had the resources. Maybe I can check it out now before the PPV.


----------



## Impermanence (Feb 25, 2021)

Dean Ambrose sucks as a character, on the mic and in the ring. So it makes sense for him to rely on trashy hardcore matches. And Kenny omega looks like a dork and not a world champion.

This feels like a midcard title match to be honest. Does AEW have any actual maineventers at all?! (And a 50 year old washed up Jericho does not count) 

And an "exploding barbed wire match"?! No wonder this company sucks.


----------



## zaz102 (Jul 26, 2011)

Impermanence said:


> Dean Ambrose sucks as a character, on the mic and in the ring. So it makes sense for him to rely on trashy hardcore matches. And Kenny omega looks like a dork and not a world champion.
> 
> This feels like a midcard title match to be honest. Does AEW have any actual maineventers at all?! (And a 50 year old washed up Jericho does not count)
> 
> And an "exploding barbed wire match"?! No wonder this company sucks.


Both Moxley and Omega were main eventers from the two biggest promotions before AEW. It's clear you get off on shitting on AEW or you're just being obtuse with your opinion.


----------

